# Where can I find the GBAtemp font.



## Galacta (Jan 1, 2009)

Ive been stuggling to find it.
The image is at the top. (duh.)
Where can I find the font?
Thaanks!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 1, 2009)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=120115


----------



## Galacta (Jan 1, 2009)

Ok I was dumb. Never noticed. Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Someone close topic.


----------

